# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Telemedicine >  Telehealth Program, Philips, Amsterdam, Netherlands

## Airicist

Developer - Philips

usa.philips.com/healthcare/solutions/enterprise-telehealth/hospital-telehealth

----------

